# Deer Blind - Heater



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have several Deer Blind heaters ( Old Bath room Heaters).

The cut off valves have gotten very, very hard to turn (on and off ).

I cannot find replacement valves. Everything out there today is design for the dumb and stupid (idiot proof).

Do any of your know where I might be able to purchase new replacement valves. I suspect that these valves could be loosened up to where they turn easy; however, I don't have the equipment or expertise to do this.

I am including pictures of the heater and valves so that you get the idea of what I am talking about.

thanks for your input.

Blue.dog


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a few of them but I live in north harris county. I ogt them from my father in-law who was in HVAC I would look into a heating and air condition supply house


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I have a setup similar to that. I replaced the valve with a regulator, route the hose out of the blind to the tank on the ground. Works very well that way. Haven't used it it in several years since I never get to hunt when its cold eneough. But to answer your question a good hardware store or a propane refill place should have the valve.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I think you need a new heater. Go get a mr. heater and be safe.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

The valve can be taken apart , cleaned, sanded with steel wool , lubricated and put back together


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Arn't most of the home heaters setup for Natural gas???? and will it burn Propane ok?????


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

tx064deer said:


> Arn't most of the home heaters setup for Natural gas???? and will it burn Propane ok?????


You have to change the jet (Change the orifice size) but yes it will work. The propane company where I used to live rejetted mine.


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

I'd bet that any good hardware store would have em as would an LP supply place. I'm betting our local lumber yard has them as they have a ton of brass, LP fittings.

Or google teh valve and see....

Jeff


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> You have to change the jet (Change the orifice size) but yes it will work. The propane company where I used to live rejetted mine.


Sorry this topic the avatar and this quote it's allto funny say hi to Hank


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

go to one of the local propane dealers, they should be able to help you out. like an earlier post said you can take apart and clean with 4/0 steel wool an reassemble. Have you used them with propane before if not you will have you have rejetted.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*this is much more better*

more better lol:dance:


----------



## jeepin1000 (Jun 16, 2005)

I see you live in Lake Jackson. Girouards (spelling) in Freeport has all the parts for you will need. They even sell the complete heaters still.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Heater valve Replacement*

Jeepin1000, thanks for that info. I will get over there today.

haparks, I have that style,also. Actually, it is similar to yours with the burner attached on top of the small bottle. I don't like it, because it makes to much noise.. hissing .

I have used this bathroom heater for years with propane. The jet is still a natural gas jet. Yes, I have a little yellow to the flame, but that's ok. I turn it down to where I have mostly a blue flame.

I know that I could purchase the $75 to $100 small heaters, but hate to give up on what has worked for years. Plus I have the propane bottles, regulator and hose.

Anyhow, thanks for all of your input.

Blue.dog


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Get you a can of sterno and a book of matches, put it in your pocket!


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

welding supply house. is where I bought the regulator that I use. when mine froze up.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

I have one like haparks posted. Works fine and can even be rotated to cook on top of if need be. 

It sure beats the heater my dad cobbled together when I was a kid. A large & small coffee can, a bottle of isopropyl alcohol and a roll of toilet paper. Insert roll of TP into smaller coffee can and pour in alcohol. It burns clean and clear. When you wanted to snuff it out, place the larger can over the smaller one. You had to let it cool really well or the heating / cooling of the lid would make it crack and you'd lose all the alcohol you had left. It worlked really well. A little dangerous in retrospect but as a kid who's freezing his keester off it was great.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

That valve is actually 2 pieces. Valve body/petcock and reducer. Both should be readily available at propane places. I'd try BBQ's Galore, Tractor Supply or a RV supply house, but while there, I'd be looking for a new heater. Safety is too critical.


----------

